# He says - she says



## eli (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the thing -
He has erection problems. Uses porn to stimulate before having sex - sometimes works.
She is fed up with being 'experimented' on - he tries out moves he's seen in porn. Daren't mention
as it 'negs him out'. She would like to have him spontaneously want sex with her and feels used.

So how is this going to pan out?


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Both of them are going to allow the resentment to build up more and more and more, and either someone's going to do something stupid as a result and/or there's going to be a blow-up fight about it (depending on how long they let the resntment build-up go on, even subconciously)... until or unless they make a conscious, collective choice to work at it together as partners, seeing what each other needs while getting to a better place.


----------

